# Photos of Barns..



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 18, 2012)

If You happen too have a photo of a Barn. of any type Let Me see it . Here's mine...


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2012)

Great barn shot!

Here's the only one I have! It's from the first 52 week challenge & since it was on my laptop that fried I can only add it from where I posted it once before! 
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5836492&postcount=9


----------



## Marilee (Jun 18, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 18, 2012)

One I took in 2008


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> One I took in 2008



Cool! I love the treatment you did!


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 18, 2012)

I miss my camera. We got in a horrible financial situation and had to sell darn near everything we had of value in 2009. I have still not been able to replace my camera.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ive got an absolutely awesome barn pic but cant get it to load for anything.  Makes me so dang mad!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2012)

Flaustin1 said:


> Ive got an absolutely awesome barn pic but cant get it to load for anything.  Makes me so dang mad!



Have you tried resizing it?


----------



## gstanfield (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## carver (Jun 18, 2012)

Love old barns


----------



## cornpile (Jun 18, 2012)

*March snow*

this year


----------



## Alicyn (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome photos


----------



## Harleybob (Jun 18, 2012)

Here Is my barn pic


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jun 18, 2012)

Great looking barn is that your barn Don and the others look great also every time I see one it reminds of the times I had fun in them and the work of stacking hay


----------



## Hoss (Jun 19, 2012)

I've got to show this thread to Mrs. Hoss, she loves barn photos.  Great shots everyone.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Have you tried resizing it?



Heck ive tried everything i know of.  It just fails to download everytime.  Sometimes it says"Failed to download file" and sometimes it says something about security tokens missing. . .who knows.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 19, 2012)

*barn*

Took this one two years ago.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Whoo hoo! it worked.  Been trying to upload that pic for 2 months!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2012)

Flaustin1 said:


> Took this one two years ago.





Flaustin1 said:


> Whoo hoo! it worked.  Been trying to upload that pic for 2 months!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 19, 2012)

gstanfield said:


>



awesome pic!


----------



## quinn (Jun 19, 2012)

Great shots ya'll!


----------



## rip18 (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like a load of barns!  Neat shots, y'all!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 20, 2012)

Lee that wasn't My Barn .But everytime I go fishing I pass by it .Thanks for all the Barn pictures they really were interesting .and I'm like Lee it does remind Me of stacking hay in the summer and after school . While growing up..


----------



## gstanfield (Jun 20, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> awesome pic!



Thanks pard, that was taken in Washington State a few weeks ago while I was out riding around with Mike (LOVEMYLABS)


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jun 20, 2012)

I took this pic shortly after killing this Tom in the Flint Hills of Kansas.


----------



## gstanfield (Jun 20, 2012)

NICE! (x2)


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 22, 2012)

Man whitetailfreak !! You hit me hard with the gobbler. one of my passion's great photograph...!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 22, 2012)

Awesome shots everyone!


----------

